# Penicillin Reaction?



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a little 4 week old doeling that sprained her leg on Sunday and I took her to the vet and have been giving her pain meds and penicillin. Tonight she seems to be having the chills. I don't know if it is because of the penicillin or what. In October I gave her mom penicillin and she didn't have a reaction, so can some goats have a reaction to it and some goats not? I'm starting to get worried about her. She's do for her penicillin in about an hour and I don't know whether to give it to her or not. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try taking her temperature. The pain med may have lowered it.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I just took her temp. and it is 105.6

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay she's got a fever. That's high and making her feel cold. What dose of Pen G are you using? Whatever your vet said doesn't matter. Give her 1cc per 20lbs at least some even do 1cc per 10lbs. 
What did he give you for pain?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm giving her 1/2 cc, and she's almost 7 pounds. The pain med is Meloxicam Suspension, given orally by syringe (squirting it in her mouth). The vet only gave me 3 doses of that. They administered one in the vet office. I gave the other two doses yesterday and today.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dang Meloxicam is not going to help with a fever. Okay do you have low dose aspirin by chance?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I have some low dose aspirin. Should I give her one tablet or should I cut it in half or should I powder it?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Half of one would equal one baby aspirin. I wouldn't give it until the Meloxicam is wearing off or just give a quarter for now. It should be safe but, she's so tiny.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I gave her a quarter of one. She is starting to get her character back, and SHE PEED!!! I've been waiting for hours for her to do that and she did! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonderful. 

Now, are sure she has a sprain and not joint ill? I have no experience with joint ill but, there are others on here that do. The fever made me think of it.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

The vet said that it is either a sprain or joint infection. She said that she was 99% sure that it is a sprain. On Saturday, there were some kids visiting, and one of them dropped her. So it would make sense to be a sprain. If it is joint infection, I don't know what to do about it. She still has the chills.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She could have a sweater to warm her chest. Keep a good eye on her temperature. If the fever doesn't go away or gets worse, she's going to need stronger antibiotics and Banamine from the vet.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's a picture of Bella all snug in her sweater. Her left front leg is her injured leg, she prefers to have it stretched out.









_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw, she's a cute one  I sure hope she gets well soon.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks! I hope she gets better, too.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate it when anyones' kids come over. They seem to think that goat babies are toys. 
I have gotten mean and cranky in my old age. No one is permitted in the goat pens,
they can only look through the fence! Saves on hurt goats and stressed moms! (and ticked off old ladies) 
I hope your baby gets better, soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I would worry about joint ill as well..the fact that he said a sprang or joint ill bothers me...if you have even a slight idea its joint ill he should have treated her as if it is...Joint ill needs to be treated aggressively for successful recovery....I would treat now just in case...the fever also makes me worry about joint ill

you need a strong antibiotic...Baytril is recommended but can be hard on them and vets dont like to give it.. so I would ask your vet for Nuflor...you need enough to treat for a min. of 10 days...she will need 1/2 cc daily...also needed is Banamine to help reduce the inflammation.. she will need at least 3 days of this...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for all your help, I'll call the vet and see if I can get Nuflor and Banamine. I'll also take her temp. again.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

best wishes...she is a doll...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks. I just took her temp. and it is a little better than yesterday, 104.9. The vet isn't available yet, so they'll call me in about an hour.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a little better but still high...I wouldn't take no for an answer here..if this is joint ill, left untreated Joint ill will become septic...

best wishes


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I talked to the vet and she prescribed Oxi Petrosicly (I think that's how to spell it). She said that the Pain Med that she had prescribed on Sunday was in the same family as Banamine, so she said I shouldn't give that to Bella for a few days because she hasn't been eating very much and Banamine could mess up her stomach if it is empty. I guess I'll go from here.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Banamine needs to be given injected not orally..

was the antibiotic Oxytetracycline


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The baby is just coming off of 3 days of Meloxicam Cathy. She saying that used up her 3 days of anti inflamatories for a bit.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Correct, goathiker. The new antibiotic is Oxi Petrosic(ly?). I'll see how Bella does with that. Hopefully she gets better soon!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I just got back from the vet. The antibiotic is Oxytetracycline. I'll give her that once a day for a week. I hope this helps. She does seem to be getting stronger, she can hold her head up and I've been giving her some homemade electrolytes.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oxytetracycline is LA 200... it stings like nothing else...I do wish you the best luck and hope its a mild case and will take care of it...if she does not seem to improve..ask him for Nuflor..


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I took her temp. today and it is 102.6. She doesn't seem to be shaking as much, but she keeps crying out. Is there anything I can do for her? I will continue to use the Oxytetracycline.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The la 200 stings..it is very uncomfortable...I would give Banamine Sub Q..but your vet must give this to you and ok its use..You can give her a baby aspirin to see if that helps...

I have dealt with Joint ill a few times, Personally I would use Nuflor or Baytril...Im not sure how well LA 200 will help and it interferes with bone and teeth growth in kids under 6 months...I dont want to butt in between you and your vet..You must do what feels right for your baby..just going on my personal experience..Joint ill is hard to kill...it needs a strong antibiotic...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a good success story to read

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/hoof-foot-concern-9-day-old-kid-162131/


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, Cathy! I'm reading through it. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Bella is starting to get a lot weaker so my main concern right now is getting her hydrated. I'll see how she does tomorrow and if she still isn't making progress, then I'll ask my vet for some Nuflor.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

As the joint ill settles in it begins to go septic..move through the blood to the bladder and kidney.....If she is getting weak..I would call the vet now....

is she drinking any thing at all..eating?? hows her poop and pee? whats her temp this morning...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering about eating as well. She might be crying out for 1. hunger, 2. pain for all the meds.

I would work her and get something in her. Have you given Nutri drench? 

She is a doll, I hope she is going to be fine.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Her temp. today is 102.6. I talked to the vet a few minutes ago and she said that the reason that Bella is getting weak is because she is dehydrated. I just gave her another bottle a few minutes ago and she drank 2 ounces. Her poop and pee are good. The vet said to see how she's doing tomorrow and if she isn't better to call her and she would think about the Nuflor.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Lori, I haven't tried the Nutri Drench, yet. She is getting an ounce an hour alternating Homemade Electrolytes and Milk (as much mom's milk as we can as well as Formula, the mom is still nursing 2 kids).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

The vet had said that she talked to a zoo vet who cares for goats and said that he has good success with Oxytetracycline, but we have asked her more than once about Nuflor. So, she said she would consider it after we see how it goes after another day or so.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Where could I get Nutri Drench?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know that must be frustrating for you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

tractor supply carries nutra drench


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, I'll see if I can get Nutri Drench. I just talked to the vet and she recommended Vitamin D complex to help her get a little more energy, so I'll give her a little of that. Thanks for all the help and advice!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm getting the Nutri Drench, so I'll see how she does with that. Also, I'm getting some Vitamin B from the vet. I really hope she gets better, she can't hold her head up for very long.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry she is feeling so bad...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She wagged her tail!! Also, she tried to stand up, but fell back down. She is doing better than she was a few hours ago, maybe it's because I just gave her a shot of Oxytetracycline.

She's also starting to get her humor back. After I gave her the shot, I set her back down in he box. Her left leg was bent and she usually likes to have it straight out. My mom asked if I think we should straighten it, but I said "I don't think so, she'll baa if she wants us to.". Well, she heard that, BAAA. I had to straighten her leg, lol. Funny girl! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..they do know how to keep a smile on our face ...: ) 

best wishes!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She's been keeping her head up for 3+ minutes. She tries to get up, but still isn't strong enough, yet. She has wagged her tail more. :-D She's so sweet and cute!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Bella is getting so frustrated! She tries very hard to stand but falls back down. Her back legs are really strong now and her right leg is getting better, but her left leg is still very weak. I gave her some probiotic gel and she liked the taste.  She is a real sweet pea and a fighter. I'll keep you guys updated.  (Bella drank 17 oz. this morning! Yay!)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great her appetite is back!!..careful not to over feed her..17 oz seems like a lot..you want her tummy to be flat but firm...not too poochy...with her being inactive..too much milk can sit undigested and become toxic...

best way to know is to weigh her...multiply that by 16 to get her weight in oz..then multiply that by 10% to see how much she needs per day..divide that into 3-4 bottles...
Bottle babies will act starved all the time and guilt you into giving more..got to be strong lol

for her leg...does it seem painful or just weak?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Her leg seems both painful and weak. (I messed up in the typing, I meant she had 17 oz. yesterday. :type

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor baby...she really need banamine to bring the inflammation and pain under control...in the mean time give ]a baby aspirin


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

tractor supply has Nutri Drunch


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

I will be Praying for y'all


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nutra drench can burn the throat and send her backward on eating. I think a baby aspirin would be a good idea. Half of one of your low dose aspirins. Is her leg swollen up and hot?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Her leg isn't very swollen and hot, just a tiny bit. (It was really hot a few days ago) I have some Nutri Drench, and I gave her a little bit of that in her bottle, today. I'll give her a half of an aspirin.  She's so sad because she can't stand, she cries and cries, then she falls asleep, then she wakes up and tries to stand again and cries and cries then fall asleep again. Poor girl!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

might try a brace of some sort so she can get some excercise...for just 30-40 minutes then let her rest..


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay. I'll see what I can do. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Bella is really going back and forth. She acts like she is getting better, then she gets worse. It seems like the joint ill is in the right leg not the left leg, now and it is starting to go in one of her back legs. I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing because now she doesn't have it in her left leg anymore. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I will say from my own experiences, keep bugging your vet and don't be intimidated when they try to talk you down. This goat means a lot more to you than it does to them and the squeaky wheel gets the grease. I really don't understand why some vets refuse to prescribe the meds needed for treatment. Wait and see isn't always an option.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

The vet said that she's going to get me some Nuflor. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good!! she needs that stronger medication...if it spreading to the other joints that is reason for concern...ask for banamine as well..at least 3 days worth...maybe a few days extra if she still needs it...

best wishes!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm hoping to get the Nuflor today because I'm going to use the last of the Oxi. Bella seems to be getting more energy. Last night she stood up for 3 seconds! :-D YAY!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I gave Bella her first shot of Nuflor about an hour ago. She seems to be getting a little better. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Bella seems to be going up and down. She seems like she is getting better then she gets worse. The Nuflor has been helping.  I'm thinking when she is overall stronger that I'll put a splint or brace on her left front leg to help her. She is getting pretty noisy. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is doing ok. I hope she improves for you.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope she gets better, too. It's been a long few weeks with her.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad she is improving~ dont forget giving the Probiotics...thats a lot of antibiotics and she will need to restore good bacteria


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been giving her some Probiotic gel. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, I've decided to retain Bella. She stays here for good.  Sooo, she gets to pay for some of her vet bills by giving me some kids. She has been going up and down, though mostly up.  She has been doing better at standing, though she still needs help. Should I put a brace/splint on her fronts legs or something like that when she stands?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry, I have no experience with bracing/splinting, but you are doing an awesome job. Keep it up!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

About an hour ago I was forced to say good bye to dear sweet Bella.   She fought hard for 26 long days. Now she has no more pain. I miss her SOOO BAD!!!!     She was my favorite doeling. I can't stop crying!!!  :mecry: :tears: Good bye Baby Bella!!!  I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, more than you will ever know! I LOVE YOU MY LITTLE GIRL! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh No....Im so sorry!!!..I have been in your shoes...fighting so hard to save them...sometimes they just need to go...I know it hurts..Hugs


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost her. You tried so hard and did everything you could. I'm sure she knows how much you loved her.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I miss little sweet Bella! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

omg,,my heart goes out to you! So sorry you lost baby bella..You were awesome mom to her..I so hoped she was getting better. Sorry!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Bella was a sweet little doeling! :-(

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I miss Bella! Before I got up this morning, I was remembering when she was saying good bye to her buckling boy friend and her sister. She was too weak to hold her head up so Cracker Jack (BBF) just kissed her a lot. Then when her sister Marcie was going to her new home Bella laid her weak head on Marcie's back and Marcie cleaned her all over. I miss beautiful Bella! My baby girl! I was SOOOO wanting to show her. Good bye baby!! I still can't let go of her!!!!!!!! :mecry:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It is so very hard to come to terms with the loss of a beloved animal. 
Eventually, the sharp pain of loss will lose it's edge. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I still miss Bella!  I have to get used to not hearing a baby goat crying for her bottle, or grinding her teeth in the middle of the night and wanting to be pet. For 26 whole days I was taking care of her round the clock and now I have to get used to not having to go hold her and comfort her and give her hay. :-( I would have rather her be alive and I do all that work, than have her die and me with so much time in the day. I miss her! The only thing that comforts me is to know that she isn't in any pain anymore!  No more pain! No more pain! I MISS BELLA!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

It hurts very deeply, and there are some wounds that will always hurt. You did everything you could for her, and you are right, she is out of pain now. I try to remember not just with my goats, but with everyone in my life, that every word you say to them may the your last opportunity. It sounds like she passed surrounded by love, and that is the best way to go. I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry...there are no words...only time ..hugs


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry! That's very unfortunate, but it happens... :hugs:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  :grouphug:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I miss Blue Belle soooooo bad! I love her! I think I'm going to start crying again. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know it hurts...the best comfort is snuggling your other goats...and time...

((hugs))


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Cathy!

I'm starting to wonder...Bella had some really tiny little bugs ALL OVER her. Could they have been making her more sick? All those meds seemed to cure the Joint Ill, but she was getting so weak. The little bugs were like red-ish colored. They were like beetles. I just keep thinking, what if I did something wrong when I did her meds. What if I fed her more. What if...What if....! I miss her so terribly! Could the little beetles have been what caused her to be weak? If so, what could I have done to cure it?


----------

